# Starting a boarding facility



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking at a beautiful 22 acre farm in eastern Pennsylvania. Everything is all set, the barns beautiful, the riding ring was professionally done, all the pastures are set up (though I'd like to add a solid perimeter fence and have the hot tap just in the middle), there's run in sheds, water and electricity, etc. Not only that, but the woman is already established with a great hay person, someone who brings in bulk sawdust, etc. I could move in tomorrow and every thing would be set and ready to go! 

One of the benefits to this place is the income potential for boarding. Currently there are 2 boarders there with 3 horses, plus the BO's 3 horses. If we buy it I'd like to keep mine and my friends horse on "pasture board" and rent the the 6 stalls, which she is getting $350 each for. By my calculations it could be roughly 800 profit a month, depending on the season of course. 

Could we afford this place without the additional income? Yes, but the extra income would be a tremendous help! 

When should renting a couple stalls to some friend become a more serious endeavor? Is it difficult to make it into a legit business? Would I be getting killed with taxes? What would be the pro vs cons of "going legal" vs keeping everything under the radar?

Please feel free to add in any other words of wisdom!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think if you're going to 'rent a couple of stalls to some friends' make sure to get a contract drawn up. Even when I was boarding with a friend I insisted on something in writing, to cover both our asses and hopefully keep our friendship in tact if anything happened. It also helped because then all parties knew expectations.

Beyond that I don't have much help. Though I am *very* close to Eastern PA and I'm just really curious how close this would be XD


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh yes, contracts, contracts, contracts! If there is one thing I've learned from this forum it everything needs a contract. :lol: 

But I would keep it low key either way. I'd like to keep it low key, word of mouth, friends of friends, who want good care and plenty of space. It wouldn't be a place for every Tom, Richard and Harry, a shoe barn, or anything over the top.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No help, but who is going to care for all the horses? That's a full time job.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> No help, but who is going to care for all the horses? That's a full time job.


I'm a nurse, so I only work 3 days (well, nights) a week, as does my SO. The plan is for my best friend to relocate to our place, and I'll board her horse for free and in turn she'll help take care of the barn. In the future I'd like to sell her an acre or two for her to build a house or bring in a trailer. Currently there is also a boarder there who helps out with feeding and cleaning for a board reduction. My plan would eventually be to get round bales with nets and hay huts to decrease waste. I'd also like to put up an extra large run in shed, plus several smaller ones around the paddock. That would hopefully decrease the need to be turn horses in and out for minor weather. 

I'll be starting small with a few. I don't want to bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are considering the same down here in NC. On 18 acres, with deeded access to a state park trail system that was once part of the property.

Upon advise from a family friend who is a liability attorney, we have decided to go for a LLC, fully insured exceeding our state's minimums. I suggest you look up PA's insurance minimums, and what equine laws you have in your state. Those equine laws will lay out what you are responsible for. Also look into your care, custody and control laws, if you can place liens on the horses for non-payment, etc. We also researched care, custody and control insurance, which covers our butt if a horse injuries itself on the property through freak accident (runs through the fence, steps on a stray nail, etc) This was not required by our state, but we're looking at $200 a month to cover up to 10 non personal horses, I find it a good idea.

We have low requirements here in NC, which helped the start up costs. To register our business cost $400 for the yearly business license. I'm currently working with a trainer to have her rent out three stalls for a lesson program, and she will be bringing her own insurance as well. (To cover herself, her horses & her riders)


At the rates we can get in our area for stall board (400-550) after insurances, taxes (we will be a LLC, highly recommend you go the "full" business route for the legal protections if gives you personally) we will be clearing approx. $125 per stall a month. We also plan on offering pasture board, but I want to see how the fields do during the winter to gauge on how many we can comfortably support. I'll go low, and say five for $250-300 a month. And clear approx. $100 per head. 

If all 8 stalls are rented, we get an additional $1,000 a month, which for now, we plan on investing in our property (solid perimeter fence, gate with code lock, possibly adding an additional arena), since we don't "need" the income to keep the property, since we both work full-time (me from home, so I'll be doing the care with the aid of my niece- I'll be paying her $8/hr for her help)

If we close (which seriously, is taking forever) we will be opening up in the spring for boarders. My sister-in-law will be boarding her horses here as part of a "soft opening" to test our facilities, structure, access etc right when we move in. (I don't have a horse of my own yet... the house fund came first)

Don't forget to take into consideration your homeowners insurance in case you don't register as a business. If someone gets hurt, and they find out you were taking money for the care, that's a "business" in their eyes, and could loose your coverage.

I'm sorry this got winded, but just wanted to share our process & give some numbers for context. The run down is really look into the business aspect of it (We even made a small business plan that included two year projections) and the legal side. I can't stress this enough... register your business legally. Even if it's for friends, their insurances may still come after your homeowners if you keep it as a "backyard" barn. And having that legal separation can really really save your home one day.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you've got to add insurance (liability & workers comp) plus taxes on wages. Go talk to folks at the PA Small Business Development Center (Pennsylvania SBDC - Home) about how to create a true business plan that reflects all your costs and keeps you on the right side of tax and labor laws. Even if you are giving "free" board in exchange for "wages," you still have potential tax responsibilities- and you don't want to get nailed on those things later.

After being very familiar with the finances for one local boarding barn, I'm pretty convinced there's no way you can make a profit on boarding horses. Most barns that board lose money on the boarding side, and make it up- barely- on training and lessons. Just be careful about what you're committing to, and think about the implications of what happens if your "free" labor suddenly has costs attached if your job changes, your friend gets tired of the arrangement, etc. and you have to hire people to care for all those horses. If you have to raise your board $100-200 a month suddenly to cover the labor costs, would your boarders stick with you?

ETA: Just read the post from @*AtomicTomato* - take that advise seriously, that sounds like a very smart way to go about it. Just don't underestimate all the nasty ways being under insured could come back to really hurt you and your SO.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank for the reply Atomic and Erogan! 

It's amazing how many people in my area run boarding facility, both big and small, without establishing a business. I know my guts says it's a bad idea to not go the "legit" way. 

Thanks for the link Erogon! Good to know there are recourses out there to help. Hope it's not as difficult as applying for financial aide for college! :lol:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going to ditto the "get an LLC and insurance" group. When I had my place w/8 stall barn, I occasionally boarded for 30-60 days for people waiting to get into the military base's quarantine pen. I didn't consider it a business until one of the guest horses went through a fence. Thankfully, he wasn't hurt, but that sure made me think about licensing and insurance!


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> Thank for the reply Atomic and Erogan!
> 
> It's amazing how many people in my area run boarding facility, both big and small, without establishing a business. I know my guts says it's a bad idea to not go the "legit" way.
> 
> Thanks for the link Erogon! Good to know there are recourses out there to help. Hope it's not as difficult as applying for financial aide for college! :lol:


It's so much easier! Many times its as simple as setting up a business bank account & paying the fees. (set up the business bank account first- you can then deduct the fees from your taxes!) If we do it right (investing any profits into the business, etc) we shouldn't have to pay taxes our first year, at least. Remember, receipts for everything! Feed/bedding/supplements, etc anything you buy for the "business" (utilities too!) are business expenses. As is mileage for procuring those items.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

AtomicTomato said:


> It's so much easier! Many times its as simple as setting up a business bank account & paying the fees. (set up the business bank account first- you can then deduct the fees from your taxes!) If we do it right (investing any profits into the business, etc) we shouldn't have to pay taxes our first year, at least. Remember, receipts for everything! Feed/bedding/supplements, etc anything you buy for the "business" (utilities too!) are business expenses. As is mileage for procuring those items.


I'm disappointed I can't take my accountant with me. She is AMAZING at finding different deductions and advising me what to save and what not to. I'll have to seek her advice too!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Utilities, if on the same account as the house, will have to be pro-rated for tax deduction, just the same as if you had a home office.

And - it's been awhile, but I think you can actually operate at a loss for 2 years.

A good accountant is Priceless and Necessary. There are all kinds of agricultural/equine tax laws that include depreciation on facilities, equipment, animals (if used in the business - i.e., rentals for lessons), and so on. If you like your accountant, see if she's willing to study up on those laws - otherwise, find one that knows ag.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Change said:


> Utilities, if on the same account as the house, will have to be pro-rated for tax deduction, just the same as if you had a home office.
> 
> And - it's been awhile, but I think you can actually operate at a loss for 2 years.
> 
> A good accountant is Priceless and Necessary. There are all kinds of agricultural/equine tax laws that include depreciation on facilities, equipment, animals (if used in the business - i.e., rentals for lessons), and so on. If you like your accountant, see if she's willing to study up on those laws - otherwise, find one that knows ag.


I'll have to do some investigating and poking around to find a new accountant. I'm sure NY and PA law is completely different. Could she even practice in PA? I don't know. Either way it wouldn't be practical! 

Sounds like operating with an LLC can have benefits too.


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> I'll have to do some investigating and poking around to find a new accountant. I'm sure NY and PA law is completely different. Could she even practice in PA? I don't know. Either way it wouldn't be practical!
> 
> Sounds like operating with an LLC can have benefits too.


Try to find the local county agricultural extension office. Every county should have one. (Although in some less rural states, some counties have combined to one office) They should have recommendations on accountants & lawyers who specialize in ag businesses. They're also the place to go to for testing soil samples, hay, and weed identification!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

AtomicTomato said:


> Try to find the local county agricultural extension office. Every county should have one. (Although in some less rural states, some counties have combined to one office) They should have recommendations on accountants & lawyers who specialize in ag businesses. They're also the place to go to for testing soil samples, hay, and weed identification!


Thank you! I'll certainly look that up. That would be a huge resource.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry I have not read the first page, thanks to hf software that no longer knows whereI have been....

Also check with USDA. They usually have grants available, for all different types of things.

Back in Texas, we used an EQUIP program, which paid half (that is a government half, not 50℅, lol) of the cost of a well at my barn, 4 miles of cross fencing, and many feet of pipe to run water to the new pastures.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

(if I had a boarding barn) 
It's none of the Government's business what I do on my own property.
I already pay property taxes, State taxes, Federal taxes & taxes on every single thing I purchase.
I don't use other's tax money to keep horses happy & healthy.
Why should I give away part of the paltry profit I may make by using only my sweat & knowledge?
Why should I spend valuable time keeping a paper trail so Big Brother can decide if I am doing everything they think I should be doing & if I am giving them enough of my hard earned profit?
(if I had a boarding barn)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

natisha said:


> (if I had a boarding barn)
> It's none of the Government's business what I do on my own property.
> I already pay property taxes, State taxes, Federal taxes & taxes on every single thing I purchase.
> I don't use other's tax money to keep horses happy & healthy.
> ...


This is exactly what I go back and forth on. It's not like I plan on having 20 horses, a lesson program, and trainer operating out of my barn. It would, for now, be 7 or 8 horses max. 

But let's say the neighbors wanted to be jerks, could the turn me in or report me for not being a legitimate business?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> This is exactly what I go back and forth on. It's not like I plan on having 20 horses, a lesson program, and trainer operating out of my barn. It would, for now, be 7 or 8 horses max.
> 
> But let's say the neighbors wanted to be jerks, could the turn me in or report me for not being a legitimate business?


How would they know? You could own all those horses. Even if they tried to do something how would anyone prove you don't own them? Boarders don't know my tax status (if I had a boarding barn).
Everyone I know who makes a bit of money on their hobby farm by boarding a few horses doesn't bother with IRS stuff. I don't (if I had a boarding barn).

I do pay for extra insurance to cover people riding here but no one has ever asked if I charge the riders.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

here are a few of my thoughts:

when a hobby (horse riding) becomes a job (boarding) it may lose some of it's fun. I grew up not enjoying horses (sisters showed) but loving cows, so I showed cows at the fair. Now i trim cow hooves so I have no interest in spending my time off showing cows (maybe when the nephew is older that will change) but my wife introduced me to trail riding so my days off and nights I spend with horses because they aren't "work related"

I'm self employed, love business, and love numbers and not a huge fan of paying taxes but in my opinion the small amounts aren't worth hiding and risking. It may be different if it was your horses and one friend, or a family member but multiple people can add headaches, drama, and risk.

as far as why to go legit:
1. LIABILITY today you are friends, tomorrow your friends horse kicks someone else's horse and friendly people aren't so friendly when there is a $3,000 vet bill that no one can afford and I say is your fault for putting my horse with her horse, she says "horses do stupid things", so who is at fault who gets to pay? I bring my little cousin over to ride, he falls off my horse but it's on your property who gets to pay?

2. if it's a business a lot of things become tax write offs: for your pleasure horse grain, buildings, ect.. are just hobby expenses for a boarding facility they are business expenses

3. keeping good records will tell you if you are ACTUALLY making any money or not

4. the taxes you owe directly correlate to the income, just because you make $3500/year boarding a horse doesn't mean you are taxed on $3500, you may only be taxed on $500 after expenses 

5. depending upon how things are structured it would possibly be a farm business which i believe is generally better tax rates

6. we all KNOW "horse people" are famous for not having this month's board check: if you are legit now you can take legal action to get your money or ownership of the horse to recoup your costs. If you are "fly by night" you are a bit screwed, you can still take the horse to the owner's house but it's a lot stickier situation without being able to have legal aid standing up for you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

natisha said:


> How would they know? You could own all those horses. Even if they tried to do something how would anyone prove you don't own them? Boarders don't know my tax status (if I had a boarding barn).
> Everyone I know who makes a bit of money on their hobby farm by boarding a few horses doesn't bother with IRS stuff. I don't (if I had a boarding barn).
> 
> I do pay for extra insurance to cover people riding here but no one has ever asked if I charge the riders.



True, for all my neighbors would know I could be leasing them. As far as I know the neighbors have never given her a problem, and there aren't that many of them either. Not to mention I don't plan on being a nuisance to the neighbors. I'm clean, quiet and mostly keep to myself. 

Extra insurance would cover a stranger riding or having a accident on the ground. Would it cover horse to horse accidents?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

probably different policies between liability that covers humans and horses. but could also lead into the "why do you need a liability policy to cover someone's horse if they are yours" 

not opposed to going under the table just throwing out the other side thoughts


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> here are a few of my thoughts:
> 
> when a hobby (horse riding) becomes a job (boarding) it may lose some of it's fun. I grew up not enjoying horses (sisters showed) but loving cows, so I showed cows at the fair. Now i trim cow hooves so I have no interest in spending my time off showing cows (maybe when the nephew is older that will change) but my wife introduced me to trail riding so my days off and nights I spend with horses because they aren't "work related"
> 
> ...


I hear you on the "losing the fun" factor. I worked, managed a barn, and taught lessons for 12 years. But that was a huge lesson barn with boarders. I'm hoping that by dividing up the chores and simpfying things will cut back on the work factor. 

Liability is one of the biggest things I worry about, honestly. More so then being "turned in". 

I guess all and all I'll have to talk with a business lawyer?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> probably different policies between liability that covers humans and horses. but could also lead into the "why do you need a liability policy to cover someone's horse if they are yours"
> 
> not opposed to going under the table just throwing out the other side thoughts


Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

a good CPA would probably also have some good advice, possibly more so than a lawyer (and cheaper)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> a good CPA would probably also have some good advice, possibly more so than a lawyer (and cheaper)


Ahh, ok. 

This whole process has made me realize just how little I know!


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> Ahh, ok.
> 
> This whole process has made me realize just how little I know!


Don't be discouraged, Slidestop! It is a daunting process and not for everyone, but you've already walked the walk so to speak. If you can afford the rent of the place without boarders, and it's what you want, go get it! Enjoy having your and your pal's horse at home, but keep thinking about what you could do if you were to decide to go for it, kit and kaboodle.


----------



## jenndieu (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think that you're going to make much charging only $350/month for stall board in Eastern, PA. First, my best advice would be to get rid of the stalls, add run-ins (as needed. You already indicated that you have some run-ins), and go to field board. IMHO, it is better for the horses and way more cost effective for running a boarding facility. Down here in MD (which is not very far from you), stall board runs $550/month (at crappy places) to $850/month at "very nice" places. ("Very nice" is in the eye of the beholder, as it's more the people who make the barn). I pay $300/month for field board in MD. (AND I LOVE IT!). 

Recently my horse got seriously injured and had to be stalled for 6 months. My field board place has one stall (for emergencies), and they let me use it. Of course, I had to bed and muck it, etc. I paid $250/month just for the stall shavings and I had to schlep them in every few days! That doesn't cover the cost of labor for mucking, etc. (because I was doing it myself). (We live in a very pricey area, and eastern PA is not really much different). So a break-even price would have been $550/month. See the math? (Yes, it is true that I was not getting a wholesale price on shavings. I had to buy them by the bag at retail from Southern States. However, there is not a huge margin on these things). My experience with this made me think, "how in the world were they making any money at the place where I paid $650/month for stall board?" (before I moved him). That place was very nice with an indoor riding ring, fly control system installed, special footing, etc., etc. They have full-time folks living on the property to oversee the horses, etc. All of that for $650/month? I really don't see how they were making ends meet. 

To me, field board is the answer. You can board horses and still enjoy your life. This is my two cents. If you want further info on my thoughts, let me know.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

As a word of caution (this happened to a friend of a friend of mine) if you go "underground" and do not claim this as a business your insurance can/will dispute a claim once they find out you were operating as a business.

The person I know boarded 1 horse and kept it with her 3 horses. The boarders horse was injured and ultimately euthanized - the boarder demanded she turn the accident into her home owners ins (horse was spooked by a tractor and ran through a cattle guard- breaking both front legs) Once the insurance investigated and found she had been paid for keeping this horse (mind you it was $75/month) the refused to pay and dropped her homeowners. This went against her and she had the devil of a time getting HO insurance agagin- and paid mightily for it.

Also, remember if you run a business there are some tax write offs as well so if you have few deductions you may benefit some from the tax write offs.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

jenndieu said:


> I don't think that you're going to make much charging only $350/month for stall board in Eastern, PA. First, my best advice would be to get rid of the stalls, add run-ins (as needed. You already indicated that you have some run-ins), and go to field board. IMHO, it is better for the horses and way more cost effective for running a boarding facility. Down here in MD (which is not very far from you), stall board runs $550/month (at crappy places) to $850/month at "very nice" places. ("Very nice" is in the eye of the beholder, as it's more the people who make the barn). I pay $300/month for field board in MD. (AND I LOVE IT!).
> 
> Recently my horse got seriously injured and had to be stalled for 6 months. My field board place has one stall (for emergencies), and they let me use it. Of course, I had to bed and muck it, etc. I paid $250/month just for the stall shavings and I had to schlep them in every few days! That doesn't cover the cost of labor for mucking, etc. (because I was doing it myself). (We live in a very pricey area, and eastern PA is not really much different). So a break-even price would have been $550/month. See the math? (Yes, it is true that I was not getting a wholesale price on shavings. I had to buy them by the bag at retail from Southern States. However, there is not a huge margin on these things). My experience with this made me think, "how in the world were they making any money at the place where I paid $650/month for stall board?" (before I moved him). That place was very nice with an indoor riding ring, fly control system installed, special footing, etc., etc. They have full-time folks living on the property to oversee the horses, etc. All of that for $650/month? I really don't see how they were making ends meet.
> 
> To me, field board is the answer. You can board horses and still enjoy your life. This is my two cents. If you want further info on my thoughts, let me know.


I've been fishing around Facebook, particularly the Lehigh Valley Horse Network, it seems like the price is pretty on par with the area. You can get a place with an indoor for $450, or even as little as $400. 

Ideally I'd like I add in a few small run ins and one very large one (gotta fit the whole herd!) so the horses would hardly every have to come in. The stalls would be only for inclimate weather, and more or less for my convenice. I agree, horse are better outside then inside. Personally, I'd rather my horse outside with a blanket if it's cold or windy. Gotta keep those old bones moving! Also, I'm hoping to feed round bales in the winter, which I'd get nets and hay huts for to reduce waste. I'd also like to add lights in the arena and electric in the pasture. 

I tried to figure out a rough guess on cost per horse in a worst case scenario and it came to roughly $200 per horse. That would be feeding small square bales only, 10 bags of individually wrapped wood pellets a month (not ordered by the pallet or loose), and 2 bags of grain per horse. Hopefully the more I upgrade and add the more I can charge. I'd even love to put up a small indoor, but that would be YEARS down the line.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Remember, too, that as a business, you'll possibly get breaks on the cost of feed and some things you won't have to pay sales tax on since the tax would be considered a pass-through.


----------



## jenndieu (Oct 31, 2016)

It sounds to me like you're doing everything right by asking for advice, thinking through all of the angles, and doing your research. (I am amazed at the difference in boarding prices by just crossing the state border into your neck of the woods. Wow!). 

The only thing that I have to add is that, as a result of this thread, I noticed that the farm where I have my horse has a sign posted on the fence that says something like "These premises are covered by the Equine Inherent Risk Act and by entering you agree to all terms covered by this act... Etc." I have been intending to take a picture of it and post it for you. (I'm not confident that I have the wording correct, but the sign gives one the impression that by entering the farm you agree that bad things can happen with horses and that the facility is not responsible.) Of course, one always can be sued, but I imagine that the owner of the facility has a better case to be made if they have this sign posted. 

I don't know if this is a national act or something specific to Maryland (which often is referred to not as a state but as "the socialist republic of Maryland"). However, I will take a picture. It might be useful for your future facility. Good luck!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a link to Penn.'s Equine Laws. You do need to post signs but, it looks like largely, you are immune. It reads like you can still be sued but, they may get nothing out of it unless you decide to settle out of court just to save lawyer fees (I am NOT a lawyer). Local (county, city etc.) laws may still apply.

https://www.animallaw.info/statute/pa-equine-chapter-13-equine-activity


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe it's called assumed risk. If you work with horses you automatically assume the consequences, up to and including death. I should look up EXACTLY what the law states though. NY has been fighting to become an assumed risk state for years.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Jenndieu, isn't it insane? 

In my area a place with an indoor, large barn, likely turn out on dirt (full day if you're lucky!), would go for about $850-$1,000 monthly. Around this area they are $400-$500! That's only 2-3 hours away.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

From the link, specific to PA.

§ 602. Immunity
(a) Assumption of risk.--As to those within the scope of this act, liability for negligence shall only be barred where the doctrine of knowing voluntary assumption of risk is proven with respect to damages due to injuries or death to an adult participant resulting from equine activities.
(b) Equine activities.--For the purposes of this act, immunity shall apply where an equine is utilized in the following manner:
(1) Equine training, teaching, riding instruction, shows, fairs, parades, competitions or performances which involve breeds of equine participating in an activity. This paragraph shall include, but not be limited to, dressage, hunter and jumper shows, Grand Prix jumping, three-day eventing, combined training, rodeos, reining, cutting, team penning and sorting, driving, pulling, barrel racing, steeplechasing, English and Western performance riding and endurance and nonendurance trail riding. This paragraph shall also include Western games, gymkhana, hunting, packing, therapeutic riding and driving and recreational riding.
(2) Equine or rider and driver training, teaching, instruction or evaluation. This paragraph includes clinics, seminars and demonstrations.
(3) Boarding equines, including normal daily care.
(4) Breeding equines, whether by live cover or artificial insemination.
(5) Inspecting, riding or evaluating an equine belonging to another by a purchaser or agent, whether or not the owner of the equine has received anything of value for the use of the equine or is permitting a prospective purchaser or a purchaser's agent to ride, drive, inspect or evaluate the equine.
(6) Recreational rides or drives which involve riding or other activity involving the use of an equine.
(7) Placing, removing or replacing of horseshoes or the trimming of an equine's hooves.
(8) Leading, handling or grooming of an equine.
CREDIT(S)
2005, Dec. 22, P.L. 472, No. 93, § 2, effective in 60 days [Feb. 21, 2006].


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I know in Texas there are exceptions: for instance if someone tells you that they are a beginner rider and you put them on a horse that is a known problem or if you use a saddle that was not in good condition and it causes an injury....even in an assumed risk state, there are probably exceptions (willful negligence) and that might be where you need to take a closer look.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Some more things to think about. In Oregon we have property tax that can be deferred if a land owner can show a certain amount of income on the farm. So...I keep track of income and expenses so I don't have to pay the whole amount of property tax.

Also in Oregon, we have zoning laws that will determine how many acres you have to have before you can build an additional dwelling. So, talk to your county offices regarding being able to sell an acre or two to a friend to build a house on your property....or have to do all the work to partition a portion of your property to be able to sell it to your friend for his/her house.

You'll be surprised at how much feed and bedding costs. And what happens when someone else's horse gets hurt on your property. Most boarders expect help with medication and emergencies.

Lots of things to think about.


----------

